# Welcome to a new member Whiskeygirl!!



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

A dear friend and her husband just bought a project boat and became a member today.
Im sure you guys will see plenty of posts asking questions. Be nice. She is a sweetie.
Welcome Aboard Francine!!:rotfl:


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Welcome Aboard*

Whiskey Girl sounds familiar ?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Troutman123 said:


> Whiskey Girl sounds familiar ?


Must be a friend of hers. I guess.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Troutman123 said:


> Whiskey Girl sounds familiar ?


there is a whiskey girl that has been posting here for a while.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Well is she an oldie or a newbie? She should post up and say hello, or is she shy, bless her heart. Welcome!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

There is only one Whiskey Girl that is a member, been here about 4 years or so. I'm confused.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

space or no space??

whiskeygirl or whiskey girl


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

only saw one in the members list and she hasnt posted in over a month and a half


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread is useless without pics:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Will the real whiskey girl stand up. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The other whiskey girl is Angela.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

maybe the new one is whisky girl


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Sorry*

Didn't mean to get anything started


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Troutman123 said:


> Didn't mean to get anything started


Is her handle whiskey girl? Because there's already one? What is her handle? We will for sure all welcome her to 2cool I'm sure.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*You Bet*

Bring her on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

smokin lures said:


> This thread is useless without pics:rotfl:


No doubt! Let's see the boat!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

with a space... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=47909


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> No doubt! Let's see the boat!


The new members a boat. I'm totally lost on this thread. LMAO.:rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

We just thrive on this kind of confusion, don't we guys?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

The original Whiskey Girl (Angela) is too busy winning championship BBQ cook-offs to be messing with us jake legs.

Welcome to the new whiskey girl, can never have too many.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> The original Whiskey Girl (Angela) is too busy winning championship BBQ cook-offs to be messing with us jake legs.
> 
> Welcome to the new whiskey girl, can never have too many.


Whiskey or girls or both.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome! Please post we like girls & whiskey.


----------



## Srice (Jul 2, 2014)

y'all let me know when this gets sorted out. Meanwhile, whiskey sounds pretty darn good!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh Lord look what I started. whiskeygirl no space. She assured me the username was not taken. I will have let her post pics. You want the boat or the girl?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> We just thrive on this kind of confusion, don't we guys?


Yup! I'm totally in the dark on this one. I give up. There's only one WG that I know of. Out.:headknock


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Alright, alright, alright...I got it!

Whiskey on a boat with a spaced out girl. 


Huh? Wuuut?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Alright, alright, alright...I got it!
> 
> Whiskey on a boat with a spaced out girl.
> 
> Huh? Wuuut?


She is blonde:rotfl:

Mont has not approved her to post yet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> Alright, alright, alright...I got it!
> 
> Whiskey on a boat with a spaced out girl.
> 
> Huh? Wuuut?


So her handle is whiskey on a boat with a spaced out girl. Lordy, Yea, we need Pics. Lots of pictures . I swear I'll never get on 2 cool when I'm drinking.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Only one Whiskey girl and that's Angie. She an cook almost good as me (BBQ that is).


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

SeaY'all said:


> Oh Lord look what I started. whiskeygirl no space. She assured me the username was not taken. I will have let her post pics. You want the boat or the girl?


yes


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

OnedayScratch said:


> Alright, alright, alright...I got it!
> 
> Whiskey on a boat with a spaced out girl.
> 
> Huh? Wuuut?


Actually, that sounds kinda fun.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang guys ,settle down. The way yall are going on you would think there is going to be a mud wrestling match at the next 2 cool gathering. All over a name.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Only one Whiskey girl and that's Angie. She an cook almost good as me (BBQ that is).


That's right!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

sotol buster said:


> Dang guys ,settle down. The way yall are going on you would think there is going to be a mud wrestling match at the next 2 cool gathering. All over a name.


 Well, that IS what we were working toward... Thanks for ruining it for us there....


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

sotol buster said:


> Dang guys ,settle down. The way yall are going on you would think there is going to be a mud wrestling match at the next 2 cool gathering. All over a name.


*Sorry guys! Didn't get approved until just now :dance: I wasn't aware there was another whiskey girl out there, the more the merrier! I'm Francie, and I'm totally down for mud wrestling =P. Attached are pics of boat, blonde, and my sausage (teehee) :rotfl:. Uhhh, I'm not sure what kind of intro I need to do....but, I'm from Katy, like to fish, hunt, get dirty, drink beer, and I play guitar & sing country music. See y'all around! *


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

there is only one whiskey girl... what... whuuut? mud wrestlin and getting dirty with your sausage? now we're talking. This place just got a little more happy. My kinda of girl. LMAO


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

RB you believe me now? 
And I get a text saying something about being **** Approved.
There goes the neighborhood


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

You Cray cray girl! Love the pics. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

SeaY'all said:


> RB you believe me now?
> And I get a text saying something about being **** Approved.
> There goes the neighborhood


Lol... she gets my seal of approval. Now we just need a 2cool mud rasslin show down.

Lol


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Welcome to 2cool Francie and good luck with that project boat. I bet your pet pig enjoys mud wrestling.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Nice... ummmm, uhhhhh, ... Boat! Yeah, that's it!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

**** Chaser said:


> Lol... she gets my seal of approval. Now we just need a 2cool mud rasslin show down.
> 
> Lol


I'm down.

Welcome in WG. Looks like a cross between a mako and an old Ouachita boat.

Keep that piggy on a leash.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

whiskeygirl said:


> *Sorry guys! Didn't get approved until just now :dance: I wasn't aware there was another whiskey girl out there, the more the merrier! I'm Francie, and I'm totally down for mud wrestling =P. Attached are pics of boat, blonde, and my sausage (teehee) :rotfl:. Uhhh, I'm not sure what kind of intro I need to do....but, I'm from Katy, like to fish, hunt, get dirty, drink beer, and I play guitar & sing country music. See y'all around! *


Im not a guide but ill sure take ya fishing and wrassle ya in the mud or really just let you attack me lol welcome aboard :rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SeaY'all said:


> RB you believe me now?
> And I get a text saying something about being **** Approved.
> There goes the neighborhood


Dang>>> I owe you an apology. I think I've met her before. Anyway Howdy WG. My names mud I mean who cares.:bounce:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I approve of whiskey and the girl!
Howdy whiskeygirl.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Poor girl, bless her heart.....I can only imagine how many pm's she has received to go fishing


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Burn handle and fake.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

All men are pigs.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

And everyone forgot the part about "dear friend and her husband"

Hahahahah




---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> All men are pigs.


No........She's asking for it.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

O man this got my morning going. Says I gotta spread for a few of y'all:brew2:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I think your trailer needs a bow roller. Good to see that you have it locked up, lot of boat thefts occuring lately.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Calm down boys!!! Welcome to 2cool! Pay no attention to these old guys  Your pictures are probably the most action they have gotten in a while!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

:cheers: Welcome!! :cheers:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Calm down boys!!! Welcome to 2cool! Pay no attention to these old guys  Your pictures are probably the most action they have gotten in a while!


JL anytime you mention whiskey & girls on a fishing forum it causes MOB. I think we are being good boys. 
Plus, you throw in mud holy cow .:headknock


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Being I got grandkids your age or older.....I'll comment on the boat. Old Tidecraft?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the most fun you can have without actually going fishing.


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

*Cracking up!!*



Jamie_Lee said:


> Calm down boys!!! Welcome to 2cool! Pay no attention to these old guys  Your pictures are probably the most action they have gotten in a while!


hahahaha... this thread was a fun read!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> Burn handle and fake.


yup


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

whiskeygirl said:


> *Sorry guys! Didn't get approved until just now :dance: I wasn't aware there was another whiskey girl out there, the more the merrier! I'm Francie, and I'm totally down for mud wrestling =P. Attached are pics of boat, blonde, and my sausage (teehee) :rotfl:. Uhhh, I'm not sure what kind of intro I need to do....but, I'm from Katy, like to fish, hunt, get dirty, drink beer, and I play guitar & sing country music. See y'all around! *


It may be a burn handle, but if not it just got more interesting around here.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

SlickWillie said:


> Being I got grandkids your age or older.....I'll comment on the boat. Old Tidecraft?


Haha it's a 1974 Ranger TR3.

I'm always lookin' for more fishing buddies, and I'm definitely not a burn handle. It's just making me wait 2 hours in between posts, I guess cause I'm new? Seay'all can vouch that I'm real! Not sure how else to prove it to y'all other than seeing y'all out on the water, or maybe you can look at my website www.franciekrienitz.com? I swear I'm real!! Pics of me with fish for further verification? :bluefish:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

No motor on your boatn?


Welcome to 2Cool Francie!


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Bull Red said:


> No motor on your boatn?
> 
> Welcome to 2Cool Francie!


Thank you!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Good Grief.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll give in to doubt. The rest is up to you. Welcome aboard!


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> I'll give in to doubt. The rest is up to you. Welcome aboard!


For all the doubters! Jeez y'all are a skeptical bunch...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

We just like pictures of girls.I'd like to see the mud wrestling pics. Hey its cold outside & no more deer hunting etc.:ac550:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

whiskeygirl said:


> Haha it's a 1974 Ranger TR3.
> 
> I'm always lookin' for more fishing buddies, and I'm definitely not a burn handle. It's just making me wait 2 hours in between posts, I guess cause I'm new? Seay'all can vouch that I'm real! Not sure how else to prove it to y'all other than seeing y'all out on the water, or maybe you can look at my website www.franciekrienitz.com? I swear I'm real!! Pics of me with fish for further verification? :bluefish:


So, I was so excited about the boat, I forgot to welcome you aboard! You can get lots of good advice here on fishing and the boat.

Checked out the web site. Country music fan for sure. Check this out; 



 Young guy from my home up in East TX. Cody Wayne and Westbound 21. I think he was in Conroe recently. Song writer/musician.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

**** Chaser said:


> yup


 :rotfl:


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

SlickWillie said:


> So, I was so excited about the boat, I forgot to welcome you aboard! You can get lots of good advice here on fishing and the boat.
> 
> Checked out the web site. Country music fan for sure. Check this out;
> 
> ...


Haha, I played in Waller with Cody this past Saturday for Cedar Creek's BBQ Cookoff. He's pretty cool!


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

SlickWillie said:


> So, I was so excited about the boat, I forgot to welcome you aboard! You can get lots of good advice here on fishing and the boat.
> 
> Checked out the web site. Country music fan for sure. Check this out;
> 
> ...


Oh, and thanks & I have a feeling I'm going to need all the help I can get on this boat project, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Calm down boys!!! Welcome to 2cool! Pay no attention to these old guys  Your pictures are probably the most action they have gotten in a while!


 :rotfl:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

whiskeygirl said:


> Haha, I played in Waller with Cody this past Saturday for Cedar Creek's BBQ Cookoff. He's pretty cool!


Should have known, he and his fiancee are both on my Facebook. She is a family friend. Never met him, but have all his music. Always liked a musician that writes his own stuff.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! If I was you though...I'd sell that boat and get another one.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

SlickWillie said:


> Should have known, he and his fiancee are both on my Facebook. She is a family friend. Never met him, but have all his music. Always liked a musician that writes his own stuff.


Yep! That's me! I write a lot of my own stuff as well...working on my first album, hopefully be out late Spring/early summer.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

mstrelectricman said:


> Welcome! If I was you though...I'd sell that boat and get another one.


It was pretty much free though, so I can't complain too much


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

whiskeygirl said:


> It was pretty much free though, so I can't complain too much


When I was 20 my dad gave me his old boat when he bought a new one. I had to get towed in the first two times out. The third time out I had a new 115 Evinrude on it. It only set me back a few bucks. :slimer:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> Welcome! If I was you though...I'd sell that boat and get another one.


I was thinking the same. I suppose it all comes down to where it is used. If in salt, I wouldn't get out of the canals in it. OK on some lakes, fine for trot lines on the river. Lots of center consoles abandoned in this area....if one can just get a legal title.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Whiskey Girl,
Welcome to 2Cool...there's a bunch of great folks here, and a bunch of fruitcakes (Jimmy Buffett reference).

When are you gonna play at Kilburn's in Cypress?

KCCO!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Let's hear them pipes!

You gotta be better than Johnny Q.

Waaay easier on the eyes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Hell on Heels".... You go, Girl....I like it......


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I stayed away from the mayhem until I found out she sings, welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Buffett Fan said:


> Hey Whiskey Girl,
> Welcome to 2Cool...there's a bunch of great folks here, and a bunch of fruitcakes (Jimmy Buffett reference).
> 
> When are you gonna play at Kilburn's in Cypress?
> ...


I've contacted them, but haven't heard back. Tell em you want to see me! The more people asking the better  KCCO


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Tortuga said:


> "Hell on Heels".... You go, Girl....I like it......


Thanks! I forgot about that video haha. I need to post some more stuff up on there, haven't in a whileeeeee.:doowapsta


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ballad of 2cool. 

There's your latest request. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> "Hell on Heels".... You go, Girl....I like it......


Definitely. Good job WG.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard sweety


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

There's a great group of folks on here. Welcome aboard young lady!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

YeeeeHi!

Welcome to 2Cool


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to 2cool!


----------

